# ventilation in storage



## jersejolt (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey, everyone. Wondering whether it's better to keep things closed up when I'm not using my TT, or should I crack a window or two and maybe a roof vent? With things open, it gets pretty cruddy inside, and what about letting the moisture in. Thanks, Greydaddy.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 30, 2007)

Re: ventilation in storage

Hey greydaddy, I'm not sure what the right answer is, but in 12 years I have always buttoned my RV up tight.  I put up reflective insulation in all the windows and put insulation cushions in my air vents.  The primary purpose of the insulation is to keep out the sunlight so I don't get a lot of dry rot and sun damage inside.  It has seemed to work.  Like I said, not sure if this is the best way, but it has worked for me.  I also use covers on my tires and park on boards to keep the tires up off the ground.  A little UV wax on the exterior doesn't hurt either.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 30, 2007)

Re: ventilation in storage

I would also keep a bucket of damp dry (think that's what it is called) in it.  Can't remember if that's the correct name since I bought it yesterday at wally world   :laugh: .  Have to go look and see oh well, I would forget before I got back anyhow. :laugh:  Anyway it's some kind of stuff to help remove moisture in the rv.


----------



## adeltaman (Apr 10, 2007)

RE: ventilation in storage

Graydaddy,
I have heard from RV dealers in the Arizona area that because of the low humidity, they recommend putting a bucket of water in the tub/shower to keep the wood inside from drying up and cracking.  Just a thought...depends on climate where you store your unit.
Gordon


----------



## C Nash (Apr 10, 2007)

Re: ventilation in storage

Gordon, thats some great advice :approve:  Never though about it being to dry being here in Alabama where the humidity is always high. :laugh:


----------



## jersejolt (Apr 19, 2007)

Re: ventilation in storage

Thanks everyone. Sorry I'm so late getting back. Springtime(?), ya know. At least looking at the calendar! I guess if they sell the covers to seal everything up, it's okay! All the ones sitting on the lots do alright too, I suppose. Greydaddy


----------

